# jigs for carp



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

watched an episode of In Fisherman where they were sight fishing for carp using light tackle and jigs. tried it myself and had a blast, nothing like hooking a 10lb carp on 4lb test using 1/8 oz crappie jigs.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## docrich52 (Feb 15, 2012)

i fly fish for them all summer long and I agree 100% that it beats catching a 1lb or 2 lb bass 10 times out of 10. I have gotten it down to a science and its hard for me to fish for anything that wont pull drag..


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, its just about the best. The only time I'm not carp fishing is when I'm fishing for a bluegill fry. Well I guess sometimes I bass fish while I wait for the carp to find the chum! I use a 5' microlite rod with a tiny Mitchell reel with either 10lb braided or 6lb mono if I'm feeling lucky. It is nothing for a good size carp to snap either one of those lines and it has happened many times.


----------

